# Surge vs Cancel no show



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I seldom catch a surge, but happened to me near the U2 concert as it was letting out. Did a 3.7 surge, then pinged on a 4.8 as I was driving. When I went to get it, no one was there. 10 minutes and cancel no show. Ping! 4.8. Another 10 minutes and cancel no show. It's a big area...the football stadium. Another ping, they cancel, another, no surge, take them on a 20 mile trip. Should I have cancelled faster, racking up the no shows? The prospect of 4.8 just overwhelmed my thoughts. I had been weeks without a surge.


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

If I'm in a situation like that (high surge, lots of requests coming in) I'll call as soon as I get matched with a PAX. If they don't answer I cancel immediately and move to the next one. I'd rather give a 4.8x ride than get a no show fee so I'm not waiting around 5 minutes. If they answer then I negotiate exactly where we will meet so I'm not wasting a bunch of time looking for or waiting for the PAX during a big surge.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

So brilliant! If I see surge again, I'll do that. Better to not wait any time than loose the surge.


----------



## tr41l3rtr4sh (Jun 17, 2016)

What you need to do is start the trip after 5 minutes and keep driving around until you find them or until they cancel on you. **** dumb entitled people!


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

tr41l3rtr4sh said:


> What you need to do is start the trip after 5 minutes and keep driving around until you find them or until they cancel on you. &%[email protected]!* dumb entitled people!


That's a terrible idea, don't do that. That's a waste of your time.


----------

